
Humble Book Bundle: Data Science - Tomte
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/data-science-books
======
Assossa
Are any of these worth reading? I know most of the past IT ebook bundles have
consisted of ~80% useless ebooks.

~~~
wenc
If this is legit and DRM-free, yes, there are a few books in there that are
worth reading. I own hard copies of:

* Hadoop: the definitive guide

* Cassandra: The definitive guide

And they are both excellent books. I have heard good things about:

* Think Stats/Think Bayes

* Learning Spark/High Performance Spark

EDIT: I just bought the bundle. The PDFs seem legit and DRM-free -- O'Reilly
no longer offers DRM-free ebooks, so this is useful.

~~~
neaden
Just a note that Think Stats/Think Bayes are available for free on the authors
website: [http://greenteapress.com/wp/](http://greenteapress.com/wp/)

~~~
newbear
Is this a good book to start with?

~~~
neaden
It's designed for teaching statistics to people who are already proficient at
programming. I learned statistics first then learned programming so I can't
really say from experience how good it as but I like the examples and the
writing is clear.

------
mcnnowak
Note: The default donation split gives most of the money to O'Reilly and
Humble Bundle, not Code for America.

~~~
sundvor
Good point. I just bought the $15 and changed the distribution a bit to give
CfA more, Humble Bundles less.

------
wodenokoto
Kinda odd that 2 of the books in the 15$ bundle are available for free (the
"think..." books also published by green tea press)

------
coolgeek
Looks like the Make: Electronics bundle is back.

[https://www.humblebundle.com/books/electronics-
programming-m...](https://www.humblebundle.com/books/electronics-programming-
make-books)

I missed that the last time

